# Tree in the Fractions of the Ark



## Upsidedown (Apr 16, 2007)

There is a tree down in the fractions section of the ark. It is close to town and most of the water goes into it. Be careful if you plan to run this section. It can be seen from the dirt road next to the river.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

break out that chain saw before paddlefest


----------



## JayG (Mar 24, 2004)

*Tree North of Buena Vista*



Upsidedown said:


> There is a tree down in the fractions section of the ark. It is close to town and most of the water goes into it. Be careful if you plan to run this section. It can be seen from the dirt road next to the river.


------------
There is a cottonwood tree that has fallen from river left -actually looks more like two trees from river up close. You can see it when going south on 371 on _blacktop_, when you drop down into narrow dip close to river 1/2 mile south of bridge over river. While in the dip look at wavetrain to right (S.)of your view when facing river. (Don't stop on this narrow, low visibility section of road.) 
Current runs into tree. It can be avoided by going right, but serious hazard if unable to maneuver. Parks is trying to remove, but they have had access problems from landowner. Hopefully better luck this week. If tree broke loose in higher flows, House Rock, etc is down stream. It would be good to know if tree was removed, or just broke loose. AHRA at 719-539-7289 should know current status. 


This is an item to be aware of if running this section. 

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

If on river, how good would visibility to it be before you had to deal with it? Is there plenty of time to see it and get right?


----------



## Tony W. (Apr 27, 2007)

*Tree*

Does anybody know if this tree has washed away yet?

Tony






Upsidedown said:


> There is a tree down in the fractions section of the ark. It is close to town and most of the water goes into it. Be careful if you plan to run this section. It can be seen from the dirt road next to the river.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It was still there on Saturday. Pretty damn easy to avoid, even for a rank beginner. Main flow goes toward the tree, so if you really freaked out your newbie with tree talk, then they locked up in Class II when they saw the tree, flipped and swam, well, then it could get nasty fast.

Other note, you know that diversion dam between big bend and salida, well there's a big ass tree just doing laps in the eddy above the boat chute. Tree as in 40 ft long and 2 ft diam. Be heads up and scout the chute if you don't see the tree.

Cheers.
-Dan


----------



## fredg4 (Apr 7, 2007)

Tony W. said:


> Does anybody know if this tree has washed away yet?
> 
> Tony


they were still there yesterday (there are 2 big cottonwoods), they are still kind of attached to their stumps, and with flows being down a bit it they should stay put. When the water comes back up they could get washed out if not removed. Where they sit now they are easily avoidable, if they aren't there (river left aprox 3/4 mile upstream of HR rapid) be careful heading into house rock, they are easily big enough to clog atleast one channel.


----------



## JayG (Mar 24, 2004)

*Trees Gone 5/28*

Today it looked like the trees had been cut away. Obviously, be on the lookout for parts of them downstream. 
thanks,
Jay


----------



## CraigS (Oct 3, 2006)

Paddled through there Saturday. Two paddlers were in the process of cutting it out. Thanks guys!





JayG said:


> Today it looked like the trees had been cut away. Obviously, be on the lookout for parts of them downstream.
> thanks,
> Jay


----------

